
Tell HN: Its too easy to press “flag” on mobile - jitl
I misflagged a good article I was trying to visit today, for the Nth time this month (3rd or 4th). The touch target exists, and with fat fingers on a 4&quot; screen, there&#x27;s very little seperating &quot;34 comments&quot; from &quot;flag&quot;.<p>Hacker News should put the &quot;flag&quot; action behind a JavaScript alert dialog if your browser window is below 400px wide.
======
0942v8653
Luckily there's an "unflag" button. I hate this too, but something similar
needs to be done about the downvote button, even if there isn't an undo.

Also, there's no reason to have flagging accessible from the main list page.
This isn't true for comments, which you have to click to the individual page
to flag, but for articles it is listed.

------
wh-uws
This problem has always been worst with the downvote arrow.

I've accidentally pressed it several times. And then subsequently upvoted 2
other things for the person

